# Fase 2, la caída de las bolsas



## valmont (19 Ene 2022)

Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.

Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.

Ambos bandos en el fondo tienen razón, si dejas que la inflación se dispare sin control, a la larga aumentaras los costes de las empresas y acabaras llevándolas a la quiebra tarde o temprano sin hablar de las tensiones que provocaras entre la población que vera como se evaporan sus ahorros y como apenas tienen para vivir.
Mientras si subes los tipos harás que las empresas no puedan financiarse con deuda, por lo que no podrán pagar sus vencimientos y provocaras una estampida en bolsa de los accionistas hacia los bonos fuertes, o lo que es lo mismo una ostia en bolsa de las buenas.

Pienso que los partidarios de la deuda negativa van a perder, y van a perder por que los políticos le tienen mucho mas miedo al pueblo que a la bolsa, al final subirán tipos y entraremos de lleno en la fase 2.

La situación actual ya marca dicha idea, los bonos alemanes ya están en positivo, el brent a casi 90$ y los accionistas ya se están acojonando de verdad viendo lo que se viene encima, en marzo habrá la primera subida de tipos de la fed y empezaran las noticias en la tele sobre la bolsa, la prima de riesgo, la inflación, nos vamos a divertir todos mucho mucho mucho.


----------



## Tagghino (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2022)

Le doy la razón en lo primero, el hilo quedaría mejor en el subforo bolsa e inversiones


----------



## WasP (19 Ene 2022)

Será en Marzo.


----------



## grom (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Pienso que los partidarios de la deuda negativa van a perder, y van a perder por que los políticos le tienen mucho mas miedo al pueblo que a la bolsa, al final subirán tipos y entraremos de lleno en la fase 2.
> 
> La situación actual ya marca dicha idea, los bonos alemanes ya están en positivo, el brent a casi 90$ y los accionistas ya se están acojonando de verdad viendo lo que se viene encima, en marzo habrá la primera subida de tipos de la fed y empezaran las noticias en la tele sobre la bolsa, la prima de riesgo, la inflación, nos vamos a divertir todos mucho mucho mucho.



Los politicos tienen miedo a una poblacion de retrasados mentales?

Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## McFly (19 Ene 2022)

Si cae la biolsa deberían caer las criptos pero en un entorno donde el bitcoin puede ser un refugio..... aopstarán por el dolar?


----------



## esforzado (19 Ene 2022)

a ver si lo entiendo... después de décadas de dinero barato... después de décadas de sobreimpresión... con los bancos centrales comprando deuda soberana con los ojos cerrados y la nariz tapada... después de llevar más de una década aumentando la base monetaria un 8-10% al año... ¿todavía hay dos bandos?... 

sí, el de los que pensamos en primer lugar que nada de eso debió hacerse... y el de los que piensan que esto sigue siendo un juego keynesiano de hacer malabares entre inflación y paro...


----------



## Seren (19 Ene 2022)

Los que más deben temer esta situación son los paises inflacionarios y endeudados en dolares o euros, serán los primeros en caer.

Europa de momento está lejos del peligro, se endeuda muy barato, incluso la inflación es buena para licuar deudas


----------



## txusky_g (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente:

Fase 1 inflacción
Fase 2.1 subida de tipos
Fase 2.2 Caída de bolsas
Fase 3 Quiebra de Bancos
Fase 4 Quiebra de Estados
Fase 5 Paripé de nueva regulación para que nunca pase otra vez
Fase 6 Nueva burbuja


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Ene 2022)

Palmaran y moriran las empresas que esten endeudadas hasta las trancas. El resto se hará más fuerte.

No creo que una subida de tres cuartos de punto sea el apocalipsis financiero. La bajada vendrá porque hay mucha mierda a precio de oro. Punto pelota.


----------



## kynes (19 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Si cae la biolsa deberían caer las criptos pero en un entorno donde el bitcoin puede ser un refugio..... aopstarán por el dolar?



Estas últimas semana he leído varios artículos en prensa económica sobre el "riesgo sistémico" que supone Bitcoin para los Stock markets. La actual correlación entre mercados de criptomonedas y mercados de valores dicen que ya limita mucho las posibilidades de diversificación y el riesgo de contagio hacia mercados financieros aumenta. 

Lo he comentado ya en otros hilos, Bitcoin por su adopción y características puede ser el detonante de una nueva crisis financiera global a la que acharían todos los males de hacer quebrar el sistema actual. Luego vendría la salvación via CBDCs, regulaciones, prohibición de criptos descentralizadas, moneda digital universal, control total, ... Muy conveniente todo para el Establishment.


----------



## victormiw (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



¿Qué piensas de la posibilidad de que el BCE haya planeado la inflación para reducir el problema de endeudamiento en la unión? Al fin y al cabo Lagarta lleva años pidiendo que se confisquen depósitos de particulares para pagar la deuda del estado y la inflación es exactamente eso.

Ahora bien, suponiendo que aciertas creo que el problema no va a ser que caiga la bolsa sino que muchas empresas quiebren y desaparezcan. O quizá vendrá capital extranjero y compre todo pasando a ser los amos de Europa que es peor aún.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (19 Ene 2022)

CORONAVIRUS+ECONOMIA ????

Imposible, la gente solo puede atender a una cosa, si no se descentran.


----------



## cerilloprieto (19 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Le doy la razón en lo primero, el hilo quedaría mejor en el subforo bolsa e inversiones



Claro que sí. En Economía mejor hilos sobre los calzoncillos a rayas que lleva Abascal.


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Claro que sí. En Economía mejor hilos sobre los calzoncillos a rayas que lleva Abascal.



Exacto, se ha dado cuenta,para eso se utiliza economía, en bolsa e inversiones hay algo de economía


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Ene 2022)

La Bolsa, visto que es pura especulación por las MM1, dado que la MM2 es insignificante porque el crédito a empresas no financieras es mínimo caerá lo más probable por la relación inversa del rendimiento - precio de los bonos.

Eso destruirá la Bolsa, ya todo va como fichas de dominó 

Intentarán liquidar posiciones para coger cash...... bancos quebrando, etc


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (19 Ene 2022)

En el caso de que las previsiones se cumplieran.... No subirían las cryptos brutalmente al ser un valor refugio al igual que el oro , bonos solventes etc?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.



No te disculpes
Pero dime, a que crees que se debe la caída, no sólo de las bolsas, sino de todo el modelo? 
No será a causa de la pandemia, verdad? 
Porque la pandemia, NO es un tema económico, político ni social


----------



## Guano For Life (19 Ene 2022)

A la borregada le dirán que es parte del plan para poder luchar contra la plandemia, el cambio del clima climático o cualquier otro timo y arreando. Es cosa de meter unos pocos millones en medios de comunicación y redes sociales y arreglado.

Si yo perteneciese a la élite no me preocuparía mucho por la chusma, viendo lo fáciles que son de manipular y que han tragado con cosas inimaginables.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Ene 2022)

la cuestion es cuanto tiempo van a durar las buenas intenciones de subir tipos

a mi me huele a bajada de pantalones cuando la quiebra apriete


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> la cuestion es cuanto tiempo van a durar las buenas intenciones de subir tipos
> 
> a mi me huele a bajada de pantalones cuando la quiebra apriete




Creo que llegará a un punto que no importa que no suban los tipos de manera oficial.

Si suben los rendimientos de los bonos es un proxy tan brutal que es casi lo mismo

O la inflación desbocada hará que mucha gente tenga que deshacer posiciones en la Bolsa para hacer cash

O el golpeo en la divisa de las monedas con tanta inflación cuando la gente ya se cosque que vale un puto carajo y lo quiera todo en dólares por ej

O los tipos de cambio entre monedas que harán las inversiones extranjeras ruinosas

O cualquier cosa rara, las repos esas de USA que aquí eso creo no existe que las están cortando

O que no se pueda mantener el -0,5% de exceso de liquidez del BCE y BdE, uno un -0,3 y otro un -0,2 a los Bancos 

O los balances de los bancos que tienen beneficios contables pero no reales y están despidiendo a mansalva según parece de sus valores activos - contables

O que venga aquí el crack de la morosidad hipotecaria que está tapada, esperando los 15 meses para meter ejecuciones hipotecarias los bancos

O el bono alemán como referencia al nuestro y la prima de riesgo


Y que una inflación sostenida y tomada en conciencia plena por el acreedor, sin subida de tipos hace que la gente no preste, porque beneficia al deudor pero penaliza al acreedor

Yo creo que pasará de todo cuando esto explote 

Antes un colapso industrial o comercial


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Ene 2022)

Pues si no controlan la inflación la bolsa seguirá siendo el refugio natural. Y con la gran cantidad de dinero impreso estos últimos años, mucho tienen que subir los tipos ( por encima del 5%) para que la gente vea atractivo salirse de la bolsa.


----------



## Baubens2 (19 Ene 2022)

Hablando de economía en un foro de economía que poca vergüenza reportado


----------



## Octubrista (19 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Si cae la biolsa deberían caer las criptos pero en un entorno donde el bitcoin puede ser un refugio..... aopstarán por el dolar?



El Bitcoin, ya lo vimos con Chipre, Grecia, etc, sube cuando hay control de circulación de capitales, y hace de válvula de escape.

Al menos, en esos momentos funcionó así, lo mismo que como defensa ante inflación en Irán, Kazajistán, Venezuela, etc.




sociedadponzi dijo:


> la cuestion es cuanto tiempo van a durar las buenas intenciones de subir tipos
> 
> a mi me huele a bajada de pantalones cuando la quiebra apriete



Sucederá como quien trata de inflar un globo reventado.

Hasta un niño, por mucho que sople, termina por darse cuenta que no tiene sentido, y el niño menos despierto, es el que más se agota soplando, antes de rendirse a la realidad.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (19 Ene 2022)

Pero si la bolsa ya cayó hace mucho, el Ibex estaba a 15.000 puntos y ahora está a 8.000. Y de ahí no bajará mucho mas.

Pon acciones de Santander , o las que quieras en google y observa.

La bolsa solo va a crecer. La mitad del dinero de los Españoles en bancos está en fondos de inversión que todos invierten en bolsa. Y de las comisiones de estos es de lo que viven los bancos.

Y aquí llevan pronosticando años el desastre inmobiliario que nunca llega. Los pisos cada vez están mas caros.

No se va a caer el chiringuito (bolsa + inmobiliaria , el único refugio contra la inflación ) nunca por que acabamos en guerra.

La película ya se vio en Japón.

y las criptos se van a ir a tomar por culo tarde o temprano por que no las avala ningún estado , y el estado hará lo que sea necesario para que el pequeño inversor siga confiando en la bolsa, los fondos y la inmobiliaria patria para cuidar de sus propios bancos patrios pero se la sudan las criptos.

Y con el oro va a pasar lo mismo, ya se ha visto con el petroleo.

Las materias primas juegan en otra liga.


----------



## elKaiser (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Pienso que los partidarios de la deuda negativa van a perder, y van a perder por que los políticos le tienen mucho mas miedo al pueblo que a la bolsa, al final subirán tipos y entraremos de lleno en la fase 2.



¿Estás seguro de esa afirmación?


----------



## bushiburbujito (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...




Los políticos están pillados de todas maneras: si permiten la inflación, el pueblo se va a enfadar, pero la alternativa es subir tipos, y aumentar el coste de la deuda del estado, en cuyo caso, los políticos tendrían que subir impuestos y el pueblo se iba a enfadar también. Entre esas dos alternativas, lo mejor para el político es la inflación, ya que es una especie de impuesto indirecto, y siempre pueden inventarse excusas.


----------



## Remero consentido (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.



imperdonabla


----------



## socrates99 (19 Ene 2022)

Las criptos son como las obras de arte,o el fútbol o deportes de alta competición,una forma de parar la inflación.
¿Donde van los billetes que imprimen sin parar y no llegan a la población?
Ahora a criptos en su mayoría.
Es el último tocomocho con los derechos de carbono esos y no se si se inventaran algo más a parte del virus antes de que la inflación se coma la economía inexorablemente.
Quizas una buena guerra con Rusia.


----------



## ray merryman (19 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Le doy la razón en lo primero, el hilo quedaría mejor en el subforo bolsa e inversiones



Claro es mejor poner en el principal mierdas como el cervatillo que vuela


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Ene 2022)

Estuvo el Ibex 35 por encima de 11000 puntos, y ahora no llega a los 9000…

La noticia no es que baje, más bien cuando recupere los 11000 puntos…


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

¿El chiringuito financiero? ¿Eso es lo que te preocupa? ¿Y la frutería der Jabi?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ene 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Palmaran y moriran las empresas que esten endeudadas hasta las trancas. El resto se hará más fuerte.
> 
> No creo que una subida de tres cuartos de punto sea el apocalipsis financiero. La bajada vendrá porque hay mucha mierda a precio de oro. Punto pelota.



...y quien no tenga miedo encontrará oportunidades de inversión cojonudas, desde vivienda a acciones.

Hace tiempo que los precios de las acciones tienen poco que ver con sus fundamentales (¡aló Tesla!), pero al final acaban cerca de ellos.

Ya hay muy buenas empresas a precios excelentes solo porque sus ventas fueron un 0.000001% menos de lo esperado.


----------



## valmont (19 Ene 2022)

Para la gran mayoría de la gente es muy dificil comprender la magnitud de la crisis que vamos a tener, yo lo voy a intentar explicar con una grafica.






Esto es el histórico del DJ, si os fijáis en la anterior crisis la corrección fue de 6500 puntos, el pico eran los 14100 y bajamos hasta los 7600, acordaos todo lo que trajo esa corrección, paro, caída de los pisos, fin del bipartidismo, fin de los 45 días por año trabajado, etc...
Pues bien , si la siguiente crisis trajera una corrección similar, y bajáramos de los 8000, tendríamos una corrección de casi 30000 puntos, es decir casi 5 veces la corrección de 2008, pero el problema es que la pasta que se esfumaría ahora, es la pasta que se uso para tapar la crisis de 2008 pero multiplicada por 5, y toda esa pasta ha salido de las deudas nacionales de todos los paises, por lo que en esta crisis no tendremos pasta de donde tirar para taparla.
Veis la caída de 2018, esa vez fue la ultima que la fed subió tipos, y en apenas 6 días cayo 6000 puntos, la solución fe bajar tipos rápidamente y emitir deuda como locos, pero claro, no había una inflación del 7, en esta ocasión me temo que no podrán parar la caída, espero equivocarme por el bien de todos.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Efectivamente:
> 
> Fase 1 inflacción
> Fase 2.1 subida de tipos
> ...



Vamos, lo ocurrido entre 2004 y 2014 otra vez.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Pienso que los partidarios de la deuda negativa van a perder, y van a perder por que *los políticos le tienen mucho mas miedo al pueblo que a la bolsa, al final subirán tipos* y entraremos de lleno en la fase 2.



o es un trolleo épico o no tienes ni puta idea

lo último lo digo sin acritud


----------



## Oligofrenico (19 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Efectivamente:
> 
> Fase 1 inflacción
> Fase 2.1 subida de tipos
> ...



Éso ya pasó en 2007


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Si cae la biolsa deberían caer las criptos pero en un entorno donde el bitcoin puede ser un refugio..... aopstarán por el dolar?



Dudo mucho que las criptos se desplomen, sabemos que es una montaña rusa de volatilidad, pero la peña cuando vea que en s&p500 no gana pasta, esta se va a criptos, oro y ladrillo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (19 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Los politicos tienen miedo a una poblacion de retrasados mentales?
> 
> Lo dudo mucho.



Una verdad como un templo. Les acojonan más los financieros que les pagan su sueldo


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Ene 2022)

Moriremos minolles de veces


----------



## victormiw (19 Ene 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Dudo mucho que las criptos se desplomen, sabemos que es una montaña rusa de volatilidad, pero la peña cuando vea que en s&p500 no gana pasta, esta se va a criptos, oro y ladrillo.



Considerar las criptos como refugio es peliagudo. Pienso que depende mucho de la suerte porque no hay nada que ate su valor, cualquier día te despiertas y ha pegado un pepinazo para arriba o un bajón increíble.


----------



## LaGallinaCaponata (19 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Si cae la biolsa deberían caer las criptos pero en un entorno donde el bitcoin puede ser un refugio..... aopstarán por el dolar?



Pues yo soy de los que creo que las criptos fuertes van a tener un papel fundamental.

Con la deuda en máximos, con al inflación disparada y estando absolutamente todo tensionado por arriba (bolsa, inmobiliario, oro, etc...) solo cabe caer cuando toque ajuste en el 2022 con los intereses. Y cuando eso ocurra:
- la renta variable... ni olerla.
- la renta fija... pues a ver quien tiene cojones, porque algunos harán default
- los bancos... ¿te vas a arriesgar a dejar el dinerito en los bancos y que quiebren por impagos?.
- Inmo... más de lo mismo. Le espera una corrección de infarto.
- quedarían los metales... pero cada vez están mas manipulados y al final cuesta más el collar que el perro y nunca sabes si realmente estás comprando metal o papel que dice que es metal (que no es lo mismo y aquí también veo burbujón).

Y a todo lo anterior, preparemonos que como la cosa pinte mal no descarto ni la expropiación de cash para combatir la deuda por impago ante seguridad nacional.

Si a la gente le da por confiar en la criptos como alternativa fuerte (que de momento lo es), yo preveo que pudiera dispararse y ser "moneda" refugio.

PD: Y a todo esto, no he tenido en cuenta la más que posible crisis por energías fósiles.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Estas últimas semana he leído varios artículos en prensa económica sobre el "riesgo sistémico" que supone Bitcoin para los Stock markets. La actual correlación entre mercados de criptomonedas y mercados de valores dicen que ya limita mucho las posibilidades de diversificación y el riesgo de contagio hacia mercados financieros aumenta.
> 
> Lo he comentado ya en otros hilos, Bitcoin por su adopción y características puede ser el detonante de una nueva crisis financiera global a la que achacarían todos los males de hacer quebrar el sistema actual. Luego vendría la salvación via CBDCs, regulaciones, prohibición de criptos descentralizadas, moneda digital universal, control total, ... Muy conveniente todo para el Establishment.



Bitcoin y demás han estado en el limbo legal, porque convenían a muchos millonarios, mafias y demás. Se ha blanqueado y especulado muchísimo con esta "moneda", ha sido casi como un tráfico de drogas financiero, por su puesto por el camino mucho friki informático se ha hecho rico. Viene el dinero digital, y sustituirá al Bitcoin y demás criptos, y lo venderán como algo nuevo o sustituto de las criptos.


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Claro es mejor poner en el principal mierdas como el cervatillo que vuela



Si es eso lo que usted piensa coincide con la mayoría de borregos que así lo hacen


----------



## boyra (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Para la gran mayoría de la gente es muy dificil comprender la magnitud de la crisis que vamos a tener, yo lo voy a intentar explicar con una grafica.
> Ver archivo adjunto 911892
> 
> 
> ...



Que te vas a equivocar? Igual te quedas corto...


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Efectivamente:
> 
> Fase 1 inflacción
> Fase 2.1 subida de tipos
> ...



Lo voy a enmarcar


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 Ene 2022)

victormiw dijo:


> Considerar las criptos como refugio es peliagudo. Pienso que depende mucho de la suerte porque no hay nada que ate su valor, cualquier día te despiertas y ha pegado un pepinazo para arriba o un bajón increíble.



Pero con el holdeo de cojones suelo terminar los años en positivo, se esta cerrano mucha compra/venta de inmuebles y hay un problema gordo de oferta.


----------



## Tales90 (19 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Los politicos tienen miedo a una poblacion de retrasados mentales?
> 
> Lo dudo mucho.



Pues deberían, porque lo mismo un día te veneran que al siguiente te linchan de forma multitudinaria.


----------



## LaGallinaCaponata (19 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Bitcoin y demás han estado en el limbo legal, porque convenían a muchos millonarios, mafias y demás. Se ha blanqueado y especulado muchísimo con esta "moneda", ha sido casi como un tráfico de drogas financiero, por su puesto por el camino mucho friki informático se ha hecho rico. Viene el dinero digital, y sustituirá al Bitcoin y demás criptos, y lo venderán como algo nuevo o sustituto de las criptos.



Yo no lo veo como tú... 

Justamente la fortaleza de las criptos es su propia independencia. El nuevo dinero digital que aludes, vendrá respaldada por lo mismos activos que la moneda fiat y por la legislacion/fiscalidad que quieran plantearla. Es la antítesis de las criptos como tal.


----------



## lapetus (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> la población que vera como se evaporan sus ahorros y como apenas tienen para vivir.



Eso es lo que se busca.



valmont dijo:


> van a perder por que los políticos le tienen mucho mas miedo al pueblo



Si, un miedo tremendo. No les votan desde hace 20 años y ahí siguen en la poltrona los mismos partidos de siempre. En Alemania acaba de ganar la socialdemocracia.


----------



## porcospin (19 Ene 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> En el caso de que las previsiones se cumplieran.... No subirían las cryptos brutalmente al ser un valor refugio al igual que el oro , bonos solventes etc?



solo el bitcoin? 
o los miles de criptos que se han creado de la nada y las que siguen creandose hasta el infinito?

¿Y porque las anteriores y no una nueva cripto oficial apoyada por estados y el stablisment?


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



Aprecio mucho tu comentario. Gracias.

Por un lado si piensas que van a subir los tipos de interes.
A nivel de inversion
En que consideras seria bueno invertir? Yo creo que quizas ahora mismo seria un buen momento para meterle a los bancos por ejemplo. Pero claro hay muchas cosas como son fondos, metales, criptos, empresas especificas, ladrillo, bonos, tierras, etc etc...

Y al igual donde consideras que hay que salir pitando?

A nivel personal

Si por ejemplo tengo una deuda por hipoteca y tengo dinero en el banco para pagarla? La pago o aprobecho los intereses bajos y tengo liquidez?
Saco el dinero del banco por si quiebra?
Preparo una despensa madmaxista.

Y luegonal margen del dinero que habilidades consideras buenas para adquirir?

Idiomas
Conocimientos de algo en concreto?

Y RECORDEMOS LOS MOMENTOS DE CRISIS SON LOS MEJORES PARA GANAR DINERO SI SABES COMO HACERLO CLARO

Espero tu opinion gracias


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2022)

Por otro lado japon lleva asi la tira de años y sigue asi y nonveo que vaya a subir los tipos no?


----------



## Ederto (19 Ene 2022)

Seren dijo:


> *Los que más deben temer* esta situación son los paises inflacionarios y *endeudados *en dolares o euros, serán los primeros en caer.
> 
> Europa de momento está lejos del peligro, se endeuda muy barato, incluso *la inflación es buena para licuar deudas*



Aclárese.


----------



## OJO1984 (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



¿Puedes adelantarnos cuál crees que será la Fase 3 y Fase 4?


----------



## malibux (19 Ene 2022)

Típico hilo que cuando lo leamos en 2030 (agendas aparte), diremos "Joder qué razón tenía ese..."

No tengo ni idea de para dónde va a ir la situación, pero si hay un crack gordo, sólo hay que recordar cómo nos apodaban nuestros amigos nórdicos y las amenazas que lanzaron a los países del sur -algunas consumadas, como en el caso de Grecia- para saber que muy bien no nos va a ir. 

Y como decían el otro día en un video que vi, las monedas que se tomaban como referencia mundial han durado generalmente períodos de 100 años , quién sabe si no le toca ya al dolar y en unos añitos ya no sea el referente...


----------



## grom (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Para la gran mayoría de la gente es muy dificil comprender la magnitud de la crisis que vamos a tener, yo lo voy a intentar explicar con una grafica.
> Ver archivo adjunto 911892
> 
> 
> ...



En posts como el tuyo, parece que la bolsa ha subido sin motivo alguno. Y no es asi.







Es evidente que la bolsa sube en las ultimas decadas empujada por el crecimiento de masa monetaria. Sufre vaivenes bruscos, pero la tendencia es evidente

Ahora bien, donde ira la masa monetaria cuando (quiza) salga de la bolsa? 
A liquidez con el 7% de inflación?
A bonos al 1% con el 7% de inflación? 

No esteis tan seguros de que la bolsa ira hacia abajo. La bolsa ha subido POR LA INFLACIÓN. No es tanto que el valor de las empresas sea mayor, sino que el valor de la moneda es menor.


----------



## grom (19 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Pues deberían, porque lo mismo un día te veneran que al siguiente te linchan de forma multitudinaria.



Para que esta multitud de putos retrasados mentales que están pinchando a sus hijos, se lance a linchar a alguien, deberian decirselo por la tele.

En ese caso si.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> En posts como el tuyo, parece que la bolsa ha subido sin motivo alguno. Y no es asi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912019
> 
> ...



la linea azul es la impresora

y la linea roja, el sp500, va con retraso

si quereis ver caer la linea roja, primero debe caer la azul mientras la linea roja sigue subiendo por las gacelas, y aún no hemos llegado a eso

no existe otra posibilidad

contradecir esto, cosa que se hace habitualmente en este foro, es demostrar tener un retraso notable, mucho más que el de la linea roja


----------



## grom (19 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> la linea azul es la impresora
> 
> y la linea roja, el sp500, va con retraso
> 
> ...



La linea azul no va caer. 
Ya es dificil, imposible diria yo, que deje de subir. 
Para caer, los bancos centrales tienen que DESTRUIR masa monetaria. Eso entra dentro del terreno de la fantasia.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> La linea azul no va caer.
> Ya es dificil, imposible diria yo, que deje de subir.
> Para caer, los bancos centrales tienen que DESTRUIR masa monetaria. Eso entra dentro del terreno de la fantasia.



yo lo veo igual que tú

es super-improbable

y ojalá me equivocara

pero no, la vida es así

apostar a que el sp500 se va a hundir, es como apostar que los ricos van a ir a peor, y los pobres a mejor

literalmente


----------



## valmont (19 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> En posts como el tuyo, parece que la bolsa ha subido sin motivo alguno. Y no es asi.



*Claro que no, sale de la deuda, de las emisiones de liquidez de los bancos centrales mas concretamente.*



grom dijo:


> Ahora bien, donde ira la masa monetaria cuando (quiza) salga de la bolsa?




*A ninguna parte, por que no existe, es humo, en realidad es deuda, esas acciones fueron creadas de deuda, una deuda que jamás será cobrada por tanto cuando caigan las bolsas y posteriormente las naciones y entidades emisoras de esa deuda se declaren en quiebra pues se evaporara.
Claro que habrá quien salve mucho de su dinero, pero pienso que será todo muy muy rápido cuestión de días tal vez.*


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Si cae la biolsa deberían caer las criptos pero en un entorno donde el bitcoin puede ser un refugio..... aopstarán por el dolar?



Sí sí, las bolsas desplomándose y los inversores se van a _refugiar_ en el Bitcoin. En serio, no sé qué fumáis algunos.


----------



## DonManuel (19 Ene 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> A la borregada le dirán que es parte del plan para poder luchar contra la plandemia, el cambio del clima climático o cualquier otro timo y arreando. Es cosa de meter unos pocos millones en medios de comunicación y redes sociales y arreglado.
> 
> Si yo perteneciese a la élite no me preocuparía mucho por la chusma, viendo lo fáciles que son de manipular y que han tragado con cosas inimaginables.



La borregada verá caer las bolsas y hundirse su poder adquisitivo y dirá: "Que se jodan los ricos!"


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Ene 2022)

LaGallinaCaponata dijo:


> Yo no lo veo como tú...
> 
> Justamente la fortaleza de las criptos es su propia independencia. El nuevo dinero digital que aludes, vendrá respaldada por lo mismos activos que la moneda fiat y por la legislacion/fiscalidad que quieran plantearla. Es la antítesis de las criptos como tal.




Independencia hasta cierto punto ficticia, porque carecían de regulación, ya les están metiendo mano en todos los sentidos, pronto serán como tener acciones y te hincharan a impuestos. Además siempre hay que cambiarlas a otra moneda, ni el semidios de Tesla las apoya, pues reculó al instante. Lo que generarán las criptos es una inflación bestial, pues es dinero que se esta creando de la nada ya que hay que canjearlo por otra moneda, y al canjearlo es cuando estas creando dinero de la nada, huimos del dinero FIAT, porque se crea de la nada, y este es igual, solo lo respalda la ilusión del dueño.


----------



## Karamba (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



88 zanx y no has dicho nada concreto.
Por ejemplo: En enero de 2024, en la Eurozona tendremos unos tipos de interes de tal% y una inflación de pascual%.
Que es sólo a 2 años vista.
Lo demás es apludir al vacío.


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



A seguir un hilo económico que promete ser mítico.


----------



## eLatunero (19 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Estas últimas semana he leído varios artículos en prensa económica sobre el "riesgo sistémico" que supone Bitcoin para los Stock markets. La actual correlación entre mercados de criptomonedas y mercados de valores dicen que ya limita mucho las posibilidades de diversificación y el riesgo de contagio hacia mercados financieros aumenta.
> 
> Lo he comentado ya en otros hilos, Bitcoin por su adopción y características puede ser el detonante de una nueva crisis financiera global a la que acharían todos los males de hacer quebrar el sistema actual. Luego vendría la salvación via CBDCs, regulaciones, prohibición de criptos descentralizadas, moneda digital universal, control total, ... Muy conveniente todo para el Establishment.



Tiene sentido si


----------



## Survivorman. (19 Ene 2022)

Si hablamos de dolares lo que también hay que considerar es que la inflación en EEUU, va a licuar las deudas, reduciendo su valor real en dolares. Cierto?

No los veo tan acojonados a los EEUU, no lo consideran un problema serio y sino porque la suba de tasas tan insignificante? (en los años 80 la subieron 15puntos) ahora no quieren (o no pueden) parar en seco, pero en parte les conviene porque todavía siguen teniendo la maquina de imprimir verdes y el verde sigue siendo la moneda de intercambio mundial.

Ademas alos gringos siempre les va a quedar la opcion de poder refugiarse en los buenos €uros.


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Ene 2022)

Ojala toda la escoria niñorratosa que os creeis la puta MUSARAÑA DE GUAL ESTRI os arruineis hasta la famelia


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> 88 zanx y no has dicho nada concreto.
> 
> *Lo demás es apludir al vacío.*



Y como vacio es lo que hay en las cabecitas de los niños rata, pues estos reaccionan a miniestimulos para subnormales dando palmas con las orejas


----------



## Remero consentido (19 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Claro que sí. En Economía mejor hilos sobre los calzoncillos a rayas que lleva Abascal.



No, es mejor hablar de las multiples endodoncias postpuestas del coletas. O de la tonelada de pañales que gasta el Echenique, con lo que eso contamina el medio ambiente y el ambiente y medio que dejan despues de cambiarlos. O del cacho chorizo entrepernal que tiene lo Begoño... Ya si eso coge tema más entretenido rogelio


----------



## LaGallinaCaponata (19 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Aprecio mucho tu comentario. Gracias.
> 
> Por un lado si piensas que van a subir los tipos de interes.
> A nivel de inversion
> ...



La verdad es que es díficil acertar en un futuro tan incierto.

Lo que sí tengo claro es que en el momento que suban los intereses con la cantidad de endeudamiento y empresas zombies muchos bancos se podrán encontrar con verdaderos problemas para cuadrar sus balances... y de ahí las propias garantias adquiridas de sus clientes con el ladrillo puedan ir al traste. Con lo cual los bancos no sé si serán buena alternativa para buscar refugio.
Caso aparte dejo la banca española que particularmente creo que con los ICO's se ha abusado (ha habido demasiado refinanciación comercial camuflada con ICOS muy acertada -estratigamente hablando- por parte de la banca pero aquí le han hecho un colador al gobierno y lo vamos a pagar todos) y como pinten bastos, el gobierno va a tener que aflojar la chequera para cubrir esos descubiertos y barato no será.

Con la inflación (¿futura estanflación?) desbocada y con la emisión de billetes nunca visto, entramos en un terreno desconocido que se le escapa hasta al más pintao.
Si no atajas la inflacion de cuajo es una desbrozadora de tejido empresarial y si te pasas, tienes la estanflación al otro lado... y mientras tanto la deuda ajustandose al pago de las nuevas subidas de intereses con los consiguientes problemas de liquidez. Es un lost/lost/lost esférico (se mire como se mire, pinta mal.

Si a todo esto, la explotacion/extracción de materias fósiles hemos llegado ya a la cumbre (consultores -lo jodido del caso es que hay consenso entre todos ellos- sobre esta materia dicen que la hemos sobrepasado ya hace tiempo y que de aquí al 2025 la cosa va ir rapidita), la cosa se complica porque ya no estamos hablando de crisis o recesión sino de una DEPRESION sin precedentes (con mayúsculas)...

Y llegado a este punto, ¿se salva algo?. Pues yo creo que sólo hay dos opciones:
- Criptos fuertes
- Minerales criticos necesarios para al alternativa a los fósiles: litio, indio, tungsteno, etc...
y como última opción:
- Tierra para cultivar o tener unas gallinas

Ojalá me equivoque, ojala se equivoquen... pero como no sea asi, qué futuro distópico nos espera!


----------



## At4008 (19 Ene 2022)

La bolsa no está cara y en menos de 1 mes hay que volver a comprar.

No hay ninguna burbuja.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ene 2022)

Las bolsas tienen que caer cada cierto tiempo, si no dejaria de resultar rentable la especulacion bursatil.


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Ene 2022)

Ajam..... Y en una guerra quien paga la deuda?? Nadie. Pues esta situacion es la misma.


----------



## At4008 (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Para la gran mayoría de la gente es muy dificil comprender la magnitud de la crisis que vamos a tener, yo lo voy a intentar explicar con una grafica.
> Ver archivo adjunto 911892
> 
> 
> ...



0 razonamientos lógicos. Esto no hay por donde cogerlo. 

Lo tuyo se arregla con Lexatin. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## remosinganas (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



las noticias hasta que no las de belen esteban el borrego no creera nada..


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



qué cabrón, abriendo hilos serios en un foro de broma (y magufos)

pues yo creo que no van a tocar los tipos
es más, si pudieran tocarlos (es mi opinión, no pueden, quieran o no) ya lo habrían hecho, precisamente para atajar la inflación antes y para tener cierto margen de bajada en caso de una posible caída descontrolada de la bolsa y de todo lo demás

en todo caso, lo peor que podrían hacer es anunciar que los subirán en 3-4 meses, a no ser que quieran provocar un pánico vendedor que ya empieza a aflorar

por eso el bce ha insistido en que los tipos no se tocan

pero en todo caso, la pregunta no es si subirán o no, o cuándo, sino si pueden hacerlo (y si la respuesta es positiva, la inmediata siguiente sería por qué no lo han hecho ya?)


----------



## valdini (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



Está claro que mirar las gráficas del nasdaq, del sp500 o del DJ da auténtico vértigo. Yo estoy metido en algunas acciones del nasdaq (alphabet y apple sobretodo) y ya se ve que esto no da para más, ya he empezado a salir. La única duda que tengo es si va a haber una lateralización del mercado o una caída brusca por la subida de tipos de la FED porque no van a tener otra opción. A mi la verdad, me preocupa particularmente la situación de España ante un crack de este calibre, no sé que pensáis... Somos un país endeudadísimo y nuestro modelo productivo es el que es. Si realmente la corrección del DJ llegara a ser de 30000 puntos la crisis del 2008 puede quedar en una puta broma. Si tuviérais que apostar veis la ostia en este 2022?


----------



## Dadaista (19 Ene 2022)

Entonces como veeis entrar ahora en un fondo de inversion?


----------



## NormanMan (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



coincide justo con un baile final para btc, justo btc flaquea en el gráfico mensual, es decir que se va a tirar de uno a dos años corrigiendo hasta el siguiente halving.


----------



## NormanMan (19 Ene 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> En el caso de que las previsiones se cumplieran.... No subirían las cryptos brutalmente al ser un valor refugio al igual que el oro , bonos solventes etc?



No, lee mi mensaje justo mas arriba








TradingView Chart







www.tradingview.com


----------



## grom (19 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> *Claro que no, sale de la deuda, de las emisiones de liquidez de los bancos centrales mas concretamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que la masa monetaria no existe? No se Rick....

Cuando el BCE compra deuda española, el gobierno se queda con la pasta que acaba en el bolso de los politicos y las redes clientelares.
Que no existe? Los cojones no existe.

Para que la bolsa baje, los accionistas tienen que VENDER, y venden por dinero. Ese dinero no existe? 

Que yo no digo que la bolsa no vaya a bajar. Lo que digo es que estas decadas la bolsa NO ha subido. Es la moneda la que ha bajado.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 Ene 2022)

Hombre yo no ejperto pero tenemos por un lado, la élite pregonando el gran reset y algunos tomandoselo a maguferia como si no vinieramos de dos años de distopia pandemica que es indivisible del gran reset

y ya en el aspecto tecnico, como fue eso del infinity QE? 

Esto ya es de antes de la pandemia



Esto de durante (no hace falta ver los vídeos pero leer los títulos)







Que dice que no pasa nada


----------



## sirpask (19 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Estas últimas semana he leído varios artículos en prensa económica sobre el "riesgo sistémico" que supone Bitcoin para los Stock markets. La actual correlación entre mercados de criptomonedas y mercados de valores dicen que ya limita mucho las posibilidades de diversificación y el riesgo de contagio hacia mercados financieros aumenta.
> 
> Lo he comentado ya en otros hilos, Bitcoin por su adopción y características puede ser el detonante de una nueva crisis financiera global a la que acharían todos los males de hacer quebrar el sistema actual. Luego vendría la salvación via CBDCs, regulaciones, prohibición de criptos descentralizadas, moneda digital universal, control total, ... Muy conveniente todo para el Establishment.



Me cuadra esta postura.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (19 Ene 2022)

Nos inventamos otra cepa y a correr


----------



## aventurero artritico (20 Ene 2022)

Quién no tenga acciones de Google microsoft y apple es tonto, estan caras pero seguirán subiendo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Ene 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



Sin embargo si los inversores van a los bonos seguros debería caer el precio más aun


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Ene 2022)

yo no digo si tienes que comprar o no bolsa,

digo que si compras bolsa, estas 3 empresas son mucho mejores que otras.

igual que si te comprabas un zulo en 2007 había zonas que apenas bajaron de precio y otras que bajaron a la mitad.


----------



## valmont (21 Ene 2022)

Como podéis ver dentro de la fase 1 el dinero empieza a huir hacia los bienes tradicionales seguros, a medida que aumenten los tipos iremos viendo como el dinero se evapora de las bolsas y las criptomonedas.


----------



## Red Star (22 Ene 2022)

Ya estamos en plena fase 2. Todo está cayendo, TODO.


----------



## 917 (22 Ene 2022)

¡Joder, un hilo de burbuja como los de antes!


----------



## valmont (10 Feb 2022)

Inflación en EEUU llega al 7,5% interanual, un máximo de cuatro décadas Por Reuters


Inflación en EEUU llega al 7,5% interanual, un máximo de cuatro décadas




es.investing.com





Brent a 92,4

Fase 1 a toda velocidad, cada vez queda menos para que empiecen las subidas de tipos, acumulad palomitas las vais a necesitar.

Recordad una vez empiecen las subidas de tipos ya no habrá marcha atrás, todo se precipitará.


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Feb 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Inflación en EEUU llega al 7,5% interanual, un máximo de cuatro décadas Por Reuters
> 
> 
> Inflación en EEUU llega al 7,5% interanual, un máximo de cuatro décadas
> ...



¿Qué crees que pasará?


----------



## valmont (21 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que pasará?



El Brent seguirá subiendo más aún si hay guerra, eso hará que nos vayamos a cifras de 2 dígitos en la inflación, después los bancos centrales subirán tipos, primero la fed, el dólar se apreciará frente al euro lo que llevará a los 2 euros el litro de gasolina.
El BCE acorralado subirá tipos, la subida llevará al dinero a salir de las bolsas y nos meteremos de lleno en la fase 2.


----------



## Pipita (22 Feb 2022)

Puedes hacer un resumen actualizado de las siguientes fases y lo que sucede en cada una?


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Efectivamente:
> 
> Fase 1 inflacción
> Fase 2.1 subida de tipos
> ...



Fase 2


----------



## valmont (22 Feb 2022)

La Fase 2 empieza con la subida de los tipos y por consiguiente por el riesgo de liquidez, sobretodo en los bancos, ya que estos estan hasta arriba de cds, clo y demás mierda altamente peligrosa, si empiezan las empresas a no garantizar sus pagos, por eso reventara la bolsa, al subir tipos te follas la posibilidad de obtención de liquidez de las empresas zombie y si estas empiezan a quebrar los poseedores de los seguros de impago tienen un problema de cojones de pato, por eso se ira todo a la mierda, por que nadie sabe cuanta porquería en forma de cds, clo etc tienen de verdad y como de espuesto esta una vez las empresas empiecen a quebrar por falta de liquidez.


----------



## Pipita (27 Feb 2022)

UP


----------



## Lemavos (27 Feb 2022)

valmont dijo:


> La Fase 2 empieza con la subida de los tipos y por consiguiente por el riesgo de liquidez, sobretodo en los bancos, ya que estos estan hasta arriba de cds, clo y demás mierda altamente peligrosa, si empiezan las empresas a no garantizar sus pagos, por eso reventara la bolsa, al subir tipos te follas la posibilidad de obtención de liquidez de las empresas zombie y si estas empiezan a quebrar los poseedores de los seguros de impago tienen un problema de cojones de pato, por eso se ira todo a la mierda, por que nadie sabe cuanta porquería en forma de cds, clo etc tienen de verdad y como de espuesto esta una vez las empresas empiecen a quebrar por falta de liquidez.



Deberíamos matar a todos los que dirigen y viven de esas empresas zombis. 
Hijosdepvta


----------



## Renegato (4 Mar 2022)

El nostradamus forero


----------



## valmont (4 Mar 2022)

Tranquilidad a todo el mundo aunque veáis estos días como cae la bolsa aún seguimos estando en la fase 1 inflación y escasez.
Faltan unos meses hasta que el BCE decida subir tipos, mientras pues nada a pagar la gasolina a 2 pavos el litro y la luz y el gas a 300 pavos mes.


----------



## valmont (10 Mar 2022)

*El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación*

Es mas que probable que suban tipos antes de fin de año, lo cual nos llevará seguro a la Fase 2.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Mar 2022)

valmont dijo:


> *El BCE acelera la retirada de estímulos ante la persistencia de la inflación*
> 
> Es mas que probable que suban tipos antes de fin de año, lo cual nos llevará seguro a la Fase 2.



Pues todos pensábamos que sería antes del verano, veremos si no van tarde.


----------



## valmont (11 Mar 2022)

Dependerá del pollo que se monte en Alemania, aquí tranquilos gobierna la izquierda, pero Alemania es otra cosa, si la peña se echa a la calle con una inflación por encima del 10% da por seguro que subirán tipos mucho antes de lo que dicen.
Yo ya os lo anticipo tapering en abril y subida de tipos en mayo, ojala me equivoque.


----------



## valmont (17 Mar 2022)

Fase 1 Inflación y escasez.

Todo lo que esta pasando ya lo he comentado meses anteriores en otros hilos, pero realmente son las consecuencias lógicas dentro de esta fase, cuando puse escasez además de inflación lo hice por que la subida de los carburante en un pais como España provocaría el colapso de los trasportes y como consecuencia la escasez de todo, poco al principio pero muy grande a medida que los acontecimientos se fueran sucediendo.

Mi consejo es que no os dejéis contaminar por los medios de información y haced caso a vuestro instinto, id haciendo acopio de cosas, pero nada de chorradas como el papel higiénico de moda, recordad que las otras fases que están por llegar, sobre todo la 3 , son mucho peores que no poder comprar aceite de girasol.

buena suerte a todos.


----------



## Pipita (17 Mar 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Fase 1 Inflación y escasez.
> 
> Todo lo que esta pasando ya lo he comentado meses anteriores en otros hilos, pero realmente son las consecuencias lógicas dentro de esta fase, cuando puse escasez además de inflación lo hice por que la subida de los carburante en un pais como España provocaría el colapso de los trasportes y como consecuencia la escasez de todo, poco al principio pero muy grande a medida que los acontecimientos se fueran sucediendo.
> 
> ...



Puedes desarrollar un poco que pasa en cada fase , y como deberíamos protegernos??


----------



## valmont (18 Mar 2022)

Pipita dijo:


> Puedes desarrollar un poco que pasa en cada fase , y como deberíamos protegernos??



Antes tienes que entender que esta pasando para poder comprender que va a pasar.

La crisis que estamos viviendo no es mas que un capitulo mas en el fin del sistema FIAT, el sistema FIAT es la sustitución que se invento EEUU en la crisis de los 70 al quedarse sin oro, como todas las transacciones de petróleo se hacían en dólares pues decidieron que el nuevo patrón nacional serian las divisas ósea el dólar.

Jhon Exter fue un banquero americano que predijo el colapso del sistema Fiat y además lo hizo con una pirámide muy detallada donde indico las diferentes etapas y crisis que iríamos teniendo.







La crisis de 2008 no fue mas que un trasvase de riqueza desde los bienes raíces como las hipotecas hasta la deuda en forma de acciones, bonos etc.
La crisis de 2022 también será un trasvase desde las acciones y deuda hasta bienes mas líquidos, como el oro o las criptomonedas, nadie sabe con certeza que será el valor refugio pero si que una vez terminada la crisis será el nuevo patrón económico.

Yo he dividido la crisis en 4 fases :

Fase 1 inflación y escasez
Fase 2 La caída de las bosas
Fase 3 Prima de riesgo y quiebra
Fase 4 Restructuración

La Fase 1 es la actual, como consecuencia de los intereses negativos la abundancia de liquidez acaba encareciendo los carburantes y estos a su vez provocan inflación que obligan a subir tipos lo que acaba por estrangular la burbuja de deuda, mientras se produce un desabastecimiento mundial al colapsar las cadenas de trasporte por los altos precios de los carburantes y la inflación.

La Fase 2 empieza con una rápida subida de tipos como consecuencia del malestar y la alta inflación, que lleva a la quiebra de muchas empresas, estas no pueden pagar sus compromisos de deuda y empieza una cadena de quiebras y bajada de acciones en bolsas que no pueden parar.

La Fase 3 se centra sobre todo en la deuda nacional de los paises, estos al no poder vender deuda ven como su prima de riesgo se dispara hasta llevarles a la quiebra, esta es la fase mas dura para todos y la mas peligrosa.

La Fase 4 es la restructuración del sistema, la adopción de otro patrón económico, esta es la fase con mas incógnitas la que nadie sabe como será, yo solo puedo intuir por donde irán los tiros pero tampoco mucho mas.


----------



## rory (18 Mar 2022)

Bien visto, sí señor


----------



## oriolserra (18 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que la crisis del 2008 no la recuerdo que nos afectara demasiado (ya estaba en paro entonces, y no tenía nada invertido ni deuda alguna). Pero lo de ahora lo estamos notando muchísimo por la parte que nos toca: subida de precios, de impuestos, y de suministros (luz, gas).

Y 60 euros más de comisiones por parte del BBVA. (otro gasto más que antes no estaba).

Me recuerda a cuando dibujaba, y guardaba las ilustraciones en un portafolio de plástico. Cuando estaba lleno, le metía una hoja más. Y al día siguiente, le ponía otra hoja. Y el plástico se daba un poco de sí... y otra hoja más. Pero llegaba un punto en que ya no cabía más, o se rasgaba el portafolio, o se me doblaba todo el fajo de hojas. 

Y tenía que coger un portafolio nuevo.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Mar 2022)

oriolserra dijo:


> La verdad es que la crisis del 2008 no la recuerdo que nos afectara demasiado (ya estaba en paro entonces, y no tenía nada invertido ni deuda alguna). Pero lo de ahora lo estamos notando muchísimo por la parte que nos toca: subida de precios, de impuestos, y de suministros (luz, gas).
> 
> Y 60 euros más de comisiones por parte del BBVA. (otro gasto más que antes no estaba).
> 
> ...



Buen símil.


----------



## Pipita (19 May 2022)

UP


----------



## tixel (19 May 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> solo el bitcoin?
> o los miles de criptos que se han creado de la nada y las que siguen creandose hasta el infinito?
> 
> ¿Y porque las anteriores y no una nueva cripto oficial apoyada por estados y el stablisment?



Por que no es una cripto.


----------



## tixel (19 May 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Independencia hasta cierto punto ficticia, porque carecían de regulación, ya les están metiendo mano en todos los sentidos, pronto serán como tener acciones y te hincharan a impuestos. Además siempre hay que cambiarlas a otra moneda, ni el semidios de Tesla las apoya, pues reculó al instante. Lo que generarán las criptos es una inflación bestial, pues es dinero que se esta creando de la nada ya que hay que canjearlo por otra moneda, y al canjearlo es cuando estas creando dinero de la nada, huimos del dinero FIAT, porque se crea de la nada, y este es igual, solo lo respalda la ilusión del dueño.



Independencia total. Las cripto jamás serán como acciones ni podrán cobrarte impuestos. Lo que están haciendo es un brindis al sol en que cogerán a muchos que si que los van a crujir a impuestos. Pero eso solo va a durar una vez, para la siguiente esos borregos que compraban en binance lo harán en las otras alternativas libres de las garras del estado y se acabó el cuento. Al resto que no comparon allí les van a comer la polla. Y tesla sigue siendo el 2 mayor tenedor institucional de bitcoin, informate.


----------



## tixel (19 May 2022)

valdini dijo:


> Está claro que mirar las gráficas del nasdaq, del sp500 o del DJ da auténtico vértigo. Yo estoy metido en algunas acciones del nasdaq (alphabet y apple sobretodo) y ya se ve que esto no da para más, ya he empezado a salir. La única duda que tengo es si va a haber una lateralización del mercado o una caída brusca por la subida de tipos de la FED porque no van a tener otra opción. A mi la verdad, me preocupa particularmente la situación de España ante un crack de este calibre, no sé que pensáis... Somos un país endeudadísimo y nuestro modelo productivo es el que es. Si realmente la corrección del DJ llegara a ser de 30000 puntos la crisis del 2008 puede quedar en una puta broma. Si tuviérais que apostar veis la ostia en este 2022?



Es que lo que cuestan esas empresas apple y alphabet no se lo cree nadie. Mientras hay otras que no cotizan como Binance que mueven todos los días 75000 millones de nada que no los ven las antes nombradas en 4 meses. No va a cambiar nada la cosa.


----------



## tixel (19 May 2022)

Yo ya hace unos meses que oí a uno que en 7 años los bancos no existirán. Este iba por el rollo de la Defi, que el que no sepa lo que es, ya se puede ir espabilando pero que juntandolo con todo lo que sale en este hilo puede ser posible. El resultado de esto es lo que también cada día se oye más, el bitcoin como moneda de reserva mundial.
O sea que las vamos a pasar putas, habrá una depuración pero al final de esto se creará un sistema monetario justo por primera vez en siglos por lo menos. Y es por eso por lo que se creo Bitcoin.


----------



## porcospin (19 May 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Por que no es una cripto.



por que no? una cripto la puede crear el BCE, cualquier pais, o incluso algun vecino tuyo


----------



## tixel (20 May 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> por que no? una cripto la puede crear el BCE, cualquier pais, o incluso algun vecino tuyo



No tienes puta idea de lo que es una cripto, está claro. T empiezo dando una pista. Descentralización.


----------



## Lovecraf (20 May 2022)

Hoy he escuchado a Pablo Gil (el se salió de la bolsa hace 2 o 3 meses) que hay otra opción para que la fiesta continúe. Básicamente decía que los estados pueden comprar las empresas como ya hizo Japón en el pasado. No cree que ocurra pero reconoce que es una opción si se suben los tipos y como dice el OP y está ocurriendo las bolsas caen.


----------



## valmont (20 May 2022)

Para nacionalizar las empresas necesitas que te compren deuda y en julio el BCE dejara de comprar. Vamos a tener un verano caliente con un final de julio con leyes excepcionales para poder pagar sin emitir deuda.


----------



## Lemavos (20 May 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Yo ya hace unos meses que oí a uno que en 7 años los bancos no existirán. Este iba por el rollo de la Defi, que el que no sepa lo que es, ya se puede ir espabilando pero que juntandolo con todo lo que sale en este hilo puede ser posible. El resultado de esto es lo que también cada día se oye más, el bitcoin como moneda de reserva mundial.
> O sea que las vamos a pasar putas, habrá una depuración pero al final de esto se creará un sistema monetario justo por primera vez en siglos por lo menos. Y es por eso por lo que se creo Bitcoin.



Llama a spielberg, está interesado en tu película XD


----------



## porcospin (20 May 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No tienes puta idea de lo que es una cripto, está claro. T empiezo dando una pista. Descentralización.



La pista es para ti, tecnologías blockchain y las puede usar cualquiera, incluso de formas híbridas.
A lo mejor piensas que las mil criptos que hay son cambian en el nombre


----------



## romeoalfa (20 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Dudo mucho que las criptos se desplomen, sabemos que es una montaña rusa de volatilidad, pero la peña cuando vea que en s&p500 no gana pasta, esta se va a criptos, oro y ladrillo.



creo que era en Binance, hay ya 19000 criptomonedas, el 99,99% tenderán a 0 seguro. Y tres o cuatro restantes que son las demandadas, se pueden salvar


----------



## 917 (20 May 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Para nacionalizar las empresas necesitas que te compren deuda y en julio el BCE dejara de comprar. Vamos a tener un verano caliente con un final de julio con leyes excepcionales para poder pagar sin emitir deuda.



¿Cuando ha dicho el BCE que dejará de comprar deuda en Julio precisamente'


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (20 May 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Cuando ha dicho el BCE que dejará de comprar deuda en Julio precisamente'



No lo ha dicho. Ha dicho "tercer trimestre". Puede ser el 31 de septiembre, teniendo en cuenta a la amiga Lagarde...


----------



## valmont (20 May 2022)

El Banco Central Europeo debería subir su tipo de interés principal en 25 puntos básicos en julio, pero no debería descartar todavía un aumento mayor, según declaró el jefe del banco central neerlandés, Klaas Knot, al programa de televisión neerlandés College Tour.

“La primera subida de los tipos de interés está prevista para la reunión de política monetaria del *21 de julio*, y me parece realista”, dijo Knot.

Para julio tendremos ya la paridad con el dólar y no creo que el brent baje de los 100 así que la inflación seguirá en torno al 8%, han dejado muy claro que antes de subir los tipos dejan de comprar deuda, así que creo que van a dejar de comprar deuda a principios de julio y subir los tipos el 21.

Como es verano y la peña esta en la playa pues es el momento perfecto para aprobar un paquete de leyes para subir los impuestos, iva fijo el resto ya veremos.


----------



## tixel (20 May 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> La pista es para ti, tecnologías blockchain y las puede usar cualquiera, incluso de formas híbridas.
> A lo mejor piensas que las mil criptos que hay son cambian en el nombre



Y eso que coño tiene que ver. Que incentivo tiene el btc en sacar algo descentralizado y cual es el incentivo de los nodos descentralizados en correr eso. Que cualquiera puede sacar una cripto es de primerisimo ya no de criptomonedas sino de software libre que es muy anterior, pero eso que coño tiene que ver.


----------



## valmont (10 Jun 2022)

Bueno creo que ya es hora de detallar un poco los tiempos que vamos a tener con la que se nos viene encima.

Hay 3 indicadores que todos debéis mirar si queréis que la gran ostia no os pille de sorpresa.

El primero es el brent, cuando abrí este hilo su precio era de 90 ahora es de 122, un 35% mas.
El bono español estaba a 0,68 hoy esta a 2,62 un 400% mas.
Los tipos de interés de USA(0,25) y Europa(0) que apenas han variado.

Bien USA ya ha asegurado que para finales de año los tipos estarán en 1,875 y el BCE ya ha dicho que habrá subidas y que nos vamos al 1,25 a finales de año.

A medida que los bonos dan mas rendimiento se produce un trasvase de dinero de las acciones de los bonos privados a los bonos estatales mas seguros, a mas tipos de interés mas sube el bono y mas peligran los bonos privados, esto es muy importante por que llegado a un punto , la falta de liquidez en los vencimientos de los bonos privados puede provocar la quiebra de empresas que llevará al pánico en la bolsa.

La gran pregunta es cuando se produce este pánico, es decir cuando empieza la fase 2, la referencia que tenemos es la anterior gran ostia en la bolsa por los bonos privados, y eso empezó cuando la fed puso los intereses al 2, ósea que si ahora ocurre igual podríamos decir q el crack bursátil sería en enero.

Si la FED es mas agresiva y los sube antes pues tendremos fiesta antes, en el caso de España tenéis que estar muy atentos no solo a la bolsa sino al bono español ya que si llega al 6% nos tendrán que rescatar.


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Jun 2022)

La evolución no es nada buena, con una inflación al 10 por ciento.


----------



## valmont (21 Jul 2022)

Bueno pues vamos de cabeza a un crack bursatil para enero, con la subida de 0,5 de los tipos por el bce se cumplen todas las predicciones.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (21 Jul 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Bueno pues vamos de cabeza a un crack bursatil para enero, con la subida de 0,5 de los tipos por el bce se cumplen todas las predicciones.



Es una subida de mierda sinceramente. No veo que vaya a haber ningún crash


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Jul 2022)

Vaya mierda subida.
Mínimo un 1% y encima van tarde..


----------



## valmont (21 Jul 2022)

Lo que importa no es la cantidad sino la velocidad a la que hacen las subidas, tu puedes hacer 4 subidas de 0,5 y plantarte en diciembre con un 2% de tipos de interés, que por cierto implicaría un euribor casi del 3% vamos una subida de 300 pavos al mes para los hipotecados a variable casi nada.


----------



## valmont (8 Sep 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> o es un trolleo épico o no tienes ni puta idea
> 
> lo último lo digo sin acritud



Hoy el BCE ha subido 0,75 puntos básicos los tipos, la mayor subida de la historia, para no tener ni puta idea no esta mal lo que predije en enero eh.


----------



## Parakletos (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Hoy el BCE ha subido 0,75 puntos básicos los tipos, la mayor subida de la historia, para no tener ni puta idea no esta mal lo que predije en enero eh.



vale

me como el owned, no lo esperaba


----------



## valmont (8 Sep 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> vale
> 
> me como el owned, no lo esperaba



Nada hombre, esto era mas o menos posible , es lo que siempre hacen cuando sube la inflación , tiran de manual. lo difícil viene ahora, cuando el mercado repo estalle y se nos venga encima toda la montaña de mierda que han acumulado en estos 13 años, inyectan liquidez y nos meten a todos en una hiperinflación a lo Alemania años 30 o dejan la bolsa caer hasta q la recesión se encargue de bajar la inflación???.


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Hoy el BCE ha subido 0,75 puntos básicos los tipos, la mayor subida de la historia, para no tener ni puta idea no esta mal lo que predije en enero eh.




El brent ha caido

Parece que los Saudies estan cabreados y sea manipulacion artificial soltando reservas del SPR de cara a las elecciones de Noviembre, estoy acumulando petroleras






Cargad petroleo ahora a cuenta de Biden como HDLGP! (Hilo oficial de OXY - Occidental Petroleum)


El senil y sus comunistas estan drenando la reserva estrategica de petroleo (SPR) para bajar la inflacion, particularmente el precio de la gasolina, y que Biden pueda cantar victoria para las elecciones midterm de Noviembre. Supongo que les habran pedido un favor a saudies etc para que no corten...




www.burbuja.info





Como lo ves? Yo veo el petroleo yendose a 200 a pesar de la recesion/depresion si estoy en lo cierto y la OPEC baja la produccion. Los saudies estan secos, se les acaba, y no van a venderlo por papelitos verdes. Recordad que el año que viene el fiat empieza a reventar.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Nada hombre, esto era mas o menos posible , es lo que siempre hacen cuando sube la inflación , tiran de manual. lo difícil viene ahora, cuando el mercado repo estalle y se nos venga encima toda la montaña de mierda que han acumulado en estos 13 años, inyectan liquidez y nos meten a todos en una hiperinflación a lo Alemania años 30 o dejan la bolsa caer hasta q la recesión se encargue de bajar la inflación???.



entre dejar caer las bolsas o hiperinflación, yo veo más lo segundo

si dejan caer las bolsas y ya no vuelven a recuperar, ellos perderían bastante

si subiese muchísimo la inflación, la bolsa no caería en serio, y por otro lado tienen activos indexados a la inflación

lo más importante es el balance de los bancos centrales, si va a seguir subiendo o no, yo creo que sí, si bien tradicionalmente con una subida de tipos el balance suele bajar y las bolsas caer


----------



## rory (8 Sep 2022)

Recuerdo que un forero dijo que cuando la reina de RU empezaría la fiesta de verdad, que sería la señal de las élites.


----------



## valmont (16 Sep 2022)

La fase 2 ha comenzado, las caídas de las bolsas asiática y americana son ya muy importantes, por lo que pienso que ya podemos dar por comenzada la fase 2, esta fase se caracteriza por una fuerte subida de los tipos acompañada de fuerte perdida de empleo y restricción crediticia.
Lo que vamos a ver en las próximas semanas es una caída continuada de las bolsas y subida de tipos de interés, el euribor se dispara así como los rendimientos de los bonos a 10 años.


----------



## hijo (16 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> La fase 2 ha comenzado, las caídas de las bolsas asiática y americana son ya muy importantes, por lo que pienso que ya podemos dar por comenzada la fase 2, esta fase se caracteriza por una fuerte subida de los tipos acompañada de fuerte perdida de empleo y restricción crediticia.
> Lo que vamos a ver en las próximas semanas es una caída continuada de las bolsas y subida de tipos de interés, el euribor se dispara así como los rendimientos de los bonos a 10 años.



Terrible, un paso más en esta espiral de aniquilación y destrucción.


----------



## tomac (16 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> La fase 2 ha comenzado, las caídas de las bolsas asiática y americana son ya muy importantes, por lo que pienso que ya podemos dar por comenzada la fase 2, esta fase se caracteriza por una fuerte subida de los tipos acompañada de fuerte perdida de empleo y restricción crediticia.
> Lo que vamos a ver en las próximas semanas es una caída continuada de las bolsas y subida de tipos de interés, el euribor se dispara así como los rendimientos de los bonos a 10 años.



Justo para Octubre, era evidente.


----------



## Mentefria2 (16 Sep 2022)

Caída de las bolsas será cuando el Dow Jones toque los 20.000. Esto es un ajuste pedorro.


----------



## valmont (16 Sep 2022)

La semana que viene la fed subirá 100 puntos básicos los tipos llevando al bono de 10 años al 5%, la ostia en bolsa de ese dato va a ser muy interesante, si me equivoco pues podéis atizarme bien.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (16 Sep 2022)

Vaya, hilo de enero de este año, buena prediccion, va todo segun el plan que has trazado, si, tiene toda la pinta que la bolsa se pega el hostiazo padre


----------



## HelpAviation (16 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> La semana que viene la fed subirá 100 puntos básicos los tipos llevando al bono de 10 años al 5%, la ostia en bolsa de ese dato va a ser muy interesante, si me equivoco pues podéis atizarme bien.



Las terrazas siguen llenas igual que los hoteles, esto es una paco crisis.


----------



## valmont (16 Sep 2022)

En muy poco tiempo vamos a ver los tipos cercanos al 5%, me da q a alguno se le va a atragantar los kikos en las terrazas.


----------



## hijo (16 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> En muy poco tiempo vamos a ver los tipos cercanos al 5%, me da q a alguno se le va a atragantar los kikos en las terrazas.



Y los turrones compañero, no te olvides de los turrones.


----------



## Seiramar (18 Sep 2022)

Olvidaros de caídas , lo que viene es subidas de bolsa al menos en España y dudo que en usa bajen Los índices .
en unos meses el Ibex superará los 9310 maximos de junio 2021 , avisados estáis ,


----------



## valmont (22 Sep 2022)

Seiramar dijo:


> Olvidaros de caídas , lo que viene es subidas de bolsa al menos en España y dudo que en usa bajen Los índices .
> en unos meses el Ibex superará los 9310 maximos de junio 2021 , avisados estáis ,



*La Fed 'alienta' la amenaza de ver una caída adicional del 10% en bolsa europea*

Hoy puedes ser perfectamente un jueves negro, ya estamos en europa en caídas cercanas al 2%, sigues pensando que todos nos equivocamos?


----------



## Seiramar (22 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> *La Fed 'alienta' la amenaza de ver una caída adicional del 10% en bolsa europea*
> 
> Hoy puedes ser perfectamente un jueves negro, ya estamos en europa en caídas cercanas al 2%, sigues pensando que todos nos equivocamos?



Sigo pensando que en unos meses el Ibex estará arriba de los 8650 points y despues de Una parada nos llevarán a superar los 9310 .
lo que diga la fed, el bce y la madre que los partió a todos me la trae al pairo . Que amenacen lo que quieran , yo estoy en caída cargando acciones , espero sacarles un buen rendimiento antes de un año .


----------



## lokeno100 (22 Sep 2022)

El euro está a punto de perder los 0.98 y meterse en los 0.97, baja a puñetazos el euro con respecto al dólar.

saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Sep 2022)

Seiramar dijo:


> Olvidaros de caídas , lo que viene es subidas de bolsa al menos en España y dudo que en usa bajen Los índices .
> en unos meses el Ibex superará los 9310 maximos de junio 2021 , avisados estáis ,




Mi interesaría mucho saber en qué te basas para prever esas subidas.


----------



## Seiramar (23 Sep 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Mi interesaría mucho saber en qué te basas para prever esas subidas.



El Ibex sigue un patrón , lleva años siguiéndolo .


----------



## vico (23 Sep 2022)

Seiramar dijo:


> Sigo pensando que *en unos meses el Ibex estará arriba de los 8650* points *y despues de Una parada nos llevarán a superar los 9310 .
> lo que diga la fed, el bce y la madre que los partió a todos me la trae al pairo* . Que amenacen lo que quieran , yo estoy en caída cargando acciones , espero sacarles un buen rendimiento antes de un año .



Ahí ahí, que no falte el optimismo. Etamo en la champion.


----------



## Seiramar (23 Sep 2022)

vico dijo:


> Ahí ahí, que no falte el optimismo. Etamo en la champion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200744



Dios aprieta pero no ahoga , trasládalo a tú gráfico .


----------



## vico (23 Sep 2022)

Seiramar dijo:


> Dios aprieta pero no ahoga , trasládalo a tú gráfico .



Dios no, el BCE sorbe y sopla, pero al final acabará haciendo mas una cosa que la otra.


----------



## Seiramar (23 Sep 2022)

vico dijo:


> Dios no, el BCE sorbe y sopla, pero al final acabará haciendo mas una cosa que la otra.



No Sucederá nada , de momento … y cuando suceda que sucederá , ya tendrán la solución y a seguir consumiendo ,.

Ellos crean el problema y nos ofrecerán la solución , que aceptaremos gustosamente para seguir viviendo como vivimos ,


----------



## Seiramar (23 Sep 2022)

Hay que perforar el 7663, en cuanto lo hayamos perforado se acabo la bajada .


----------



## valmont (23 Sep 2022)

Seiramar dijo:


> Hay que perforar el 7663, en cuanto lo hayamos perforado se acabo la bajada .









Te parece bien asi?


----------



## valmont (23 Sep 2022)

Seiramar dijo:


> No Sucederá nada , de momento … y cuando suceda que sucederá , ya tendrán la solución y a seguir consumiendo ,.
> 
> Ellos crean el problema y nos ofrecerán la solución , que aceptaremos gustosamente para seguir viviendo como vivimos ,



Durante 12 años ellos nos han obligado a considerar que 1 kilo de monedas de papel era igual a 1 kilo de monedas de oro , el problema es que ahora sus monedas de papel no son aceptadas como oro por el mercado y volverán a su valor real, por el camino pues dolor mucho dolor hasta que las cosas vuelvan a tener su valor.


----------



## caida libre (23 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Durante 12 años ellos nos han obligado a considerar que 1 kilo de monedas de papel era igual a 1 kilo de monedas de oro , el problema es que ahora sus monedas de papel no son aceptadas como oro por el mercado y volverán a su valor real, por el camino pues dolor mucho dolor hasta que las cosas vuelvan a tener su valor.



Sería tan amable de adelantarnos las fases 3 y 4, para los que no estamos muy puestos en el tema?
Gracias


----------



## Seiramar (23 Sep 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1201075
> 
> 
> Te parece bien asi?



van a extremar el dolor , en cualquier momento darán un buen subidon .


----------



## valmont (23 Sep 2022)

caida libre dijo:


> Sería tan amable de adelantarnos las fases 3 y 4, para los que no estamos muy puestos en el tema?
> Gracias



(1) Fase 3, prima de riesgo y quiebra | Burbuja.info


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (23 Sep 2022)

*IBEX 35 (IBEX)*

Datos derivados en tiempo real

Añadido (1)


7.613,50
-161,20(-2,07%)

12:41:40-Info en tiempo real.
Valores enEUR
(Aviso legal)


----------



## ¿Qué? (23 Sep 2022)

Este hijo puta lo ha clavado Fase por Fase Mis dieses 10/10


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (23 Sep 2022)

*IBEX 35 (IBEX)*

Datos derivados en tiempo real

Añadido (1)


7.584,31
-*190,39(-2,45%)*


----------



## Seiramar (23 Sep 2022)

Por esta zona debería parar la masacre.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## golden graham (23 Sep 2022)

Viernes negro 3% abajo el ibex


----------



## Seiramar (23 Sep 2022)

Momento de comprar a la de ya .


----------



## valmont (23 Sep 2022)

*El Ibex 35 ya pierde un 3% y los soportes en Europa saltan por los aires*

Bueno se han cumplido las previsiones de la semana pasada, una vez ve el mercado que los tipos se disparan se producen las ventas masivas.


----------



## valmont (23 Sep 2022)

Se están rompiendo muchos soportes hoy , recordad lo que os dije sobre los tipos por encima del 3%,mucho cuidado con los repo.


----------



## timi (28 Sep 2022)

Up


----------



## Lovecraf (1 Oct 2022)

Wallstreet capitulando. Ha perdido los 3600 puntos


----------



## valmont (3 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues ya vamos por el 4% de tipos en la fed y 2% en el bce , con la de palos que me cayeron cuando abrí este hilo.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Nov 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Bueno pues ya vamos por el 4% de tipos en la fed y 2% en el bce , con la de palos que me cayeron cuando abrí este hilo.



¿Ahora qué crees que pasará?


----------



## Josejrz (3 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Ahora qué crees que pasará?



Me uno a la pregunta. Conteste, Lezo.


----------



## jake (3 Nov 2022)

Yo también pillo sitio para leer esa respuesta


----------



## rory (3 Nov 2022)

Expectante me hallo a la respuesta


----------



## valmont (3 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Ahora qué crees que pasará?



El bce subirá tipos de forma más agresiva y de urgencia, si no lo hace el euro se hunde, seguramente nos pongamos al 3% antes de fin de año, la bolsa pues seguirá bajando hasta q se produzca un crack por los repos o por los bonos basura privados, eso pienso que será ya para principios de año, después pues vendrá la fase 3, subidas de las primas de riesgo, imposibilidad de los países de colocar su deuda en las subastas, subida de la inflación , esta es muy buena, por que todos piensan que va a bajar, pero olvidan la enorme masa monetaria que va a ir bajando al mercado de calle a medida que el dinero salga de la capa superior. Cuando veáis un hilo mío titulado fase 4, ya si que os podéis ir asustando por qué entonces es que estaremos en plena fase 3.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (3 Nov 2022)

valmont dijo:


> El bce subirá tipos de forma más agresiva y de urgencia, si no lo hace el euro se hunde, seguramente nos pongamos al 3% antes de fin de año, la bolsa pues seguirá bajando hasta q se produzca un crack por los repos o por los bonos basura privados, eso pienso que será ya para principios de año, después pues vendrá la fase 3, subidas de las primas de riesgo, imposibilidad de los países de colocar su deuda en las subastas, subida de la inflación , esta es muy buena, por que todos piensan que va a bajar, pero olvidan la enorme masa monetaria que va a ir bajando al mercado de calle a medida que el dinero salga de la capa superior. Cuando veáis un hilo mío titulado fase 4, ya si que os podéis ir asustando por qué entonces es que estaremos en plena fase 3.



Antes que nada muchas gracias por tus aportaciones en estos hilos. Me gustaría que dieses tu opinión sobre una cuestión. Cómo de probable ves en la fase 3 una salida de algunos países o de algún país en concreto de la zona euro. Bien por decisión propia o por que sea expulsado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## elKaiser (3 Nov 2022)

valmont dijo:


> El bce subirá tipos de forma más agresiva y de urgencia, si no lo hace el euro se hunde, seguramente nos pongamos al 3% antes de fin de año, la bolsa pues seguirá bajando hasta q se produzca un crack por los repos o por los bonos basura privados, eso pienso que será ya para principios de año, después pues vendrá la fase 3, subidas de las primas de riesgo, imposibilidad de los países de colocar su deuda en las subastas, subida de la inflación , esta es muy buena, por que todos piensan que va a bajar, pero olvidan la enorme masa monetaria que va a ir bajando al mercado de calle a medida que el dinero salga de la capa superior. Cuando veáis un hilo mío titulado fase 4, ya si que os podéis ir asustando por qué entonces es que estaremos en plena fase 3.



¿Crees que habrá una reestructuración a la griega de los bonos de los paises del sur UE?

¿Hay posibilidad de que se emitan bonos perpétuos?

Gracias adelentadas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (3 Nov 2022)

no problem, buybacks con prestamo a 100 anyos


----------



## la mano negra (3 Nov 2022)

Lo que manifiesta el preclaro conforero Blas de Lezo se puede resumir en la famosa frase : ¿Susto o muerte ? Los plutócratas dirigentes del cotarro han elegido susto , tal y como él supuso . Estamos frente al susto y la muerte viene de camino.


----------



## Kareo (3 Nov 2022)

valmont dijo:


> El bce subirá tipos de forma más agresiva y de urgencia, si no lo hace el euro se hunde, seguramente nos pongamos al 3% antes de fin de año, la bolsa pues seguirá bajando hasta q se produzca un crack por los repos o por los bonos basura privados, eso pienso que será ya para principios de año, después pues vendrá la fase 3, subidas de las primas de riesgo, imposibilidad de los países de colocar su deuda en las subastas, subida de la inflación , esta es muy buena, por que todos piensan que va a bajar, pero olvidan la enorme masa monetaria que va a ir bajando al mercado de calle a medida que el dinero salga de la capa superior. Cuando veáis un hilo mío titulado fase 4, ya si que os podéis ir asustando por qué entonces es que estaremos en plena fase 3.



Creo que Alemania ya le está costando colocar completamente su deuda, o eso es lo que ya se había comentado por el foro.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Nov 2022)

No se podía saber...


----------



## valmont (3 Nov 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> ¿Crees que habrá una reestructuración a la griega de los bonos de los paises del sur UE?
> 
> ¿Hay posibilidad de que se emitan bonos perpétuos?
> 
> Gracias adelentadas.



Lo mejor q nos puede pasar a todos es que nunca lleguemos a la fase 3, pero si llegamos dudo q el BCE pueda rescatar a los pigs, la razón es el enorme balance q tiene de más del 80% del pib de toda la Unión Europea, con una inflación de más del 20% en muchos países es casi imposible q pueda inyectar más deuda sin hundir el euro, entiende q cada unos de estos países supera el 110% de su pib en deuda, rescatar a uno sería ya muy difícil rescatar a todos imposible.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (4 Nov 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Lo mejor q nos puede pasar a todos es que nunca lleguemos a la fase 3, pero si llegamos dudo q el BCE pueda rescatar a los pigs, la razón es el enorme balance q tiene de más del 80% del pib de toda la Unión Europea, con una inflación de más del 20% en muchos países es casi imposible q pueda inyectar más deuda sin hundir el euro, entiende q cada unos de estos países supera el 110% de su pib en deuda, rescatar a uno sería ya muy difícil rescatar a todos imposible.



Entonces en ese hipotético sólo habría 2 opciones o eso creo. Austeridad fiscal brutal voluntaria con un episodio de deflación interna intensa en el país que se aplique o bien salir del euro, recuperar soberanía monetaria junto un episodio hiperinflacionario salvaje. Tú que opinas a nivel personal que ocurrirá?


----------



## valmont (4 Nov 2022)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Entonces en ese hipotético sólo habría 2 opciones o eso creo. Austeridad fiscal brutal voluntaria con un episodio de deflación interna intensa en el país que se aplique o bien salir del euro, recuperar soberanía monetaria junto un episodio hiperinflacionario salvaje. Tú que opinas a nivel personal que ocurrirá?



Difícil pregunta, la respuesta es la fase 4, nadie sabe que va a pasar, aún tienen que ocurrir muchas cosas para que podamos saber por dónde irán los tiros en la fase 4, yo pienso que nos vamos a comer unos meses de medidas muy duras, tipo iva al 25%, bajada de sueldo de funcionarios y por primera vez en la historia de pensiones, irpf por las nubes , reforma laboral extrema, cosas así, y después pienso que la cosa puede ir de dos maneras o vamos a una UE de dos velocidades, con incluso 2 monedas una para los países del sur y otra para los países del norte, una cosa así como 2 ligas de países, en la que puedas volver al euro rico si cumples unas condiciones fiscales.
La otra vía es ir a una unión política de la UE, en la que los gobiernos pierdan su soberanía y Bruselas tome el control de la situación.


----------



## MUGALARI (16 Dic 2022)

Up.


----------



## Josefina (16 Dic 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Primero quiero pediros perdón por poner un hilo de economía en el foro de economía.
> 
> Actualmente nos encontramos en plena fase 1, como ya os dije en junio, en esta fase la inflación se dispara y se produce escasez como consecuencia de la subida de los carburantes y la excesiva liquidez de los mercados, esta fase se caracteriza sobre todo por la lucha interna de los bancos centrales entre los partidarios de subir los tipos y los de mantener la burbuja de deuda negativa actual.
> 
> ...



No había visto este hilo, pena de foro.



valmont dijo:


> Difícil pregunta, la respuesta es la fase 4, nadie sabe que va a pasar, aún tienen que ocurrir muchas cosas para que podamos saber por dónde irán los tiros en la fase 4, yo pienso que nos vamos a comer unos meses de medidas muy duras, tipo iva al 25%, bajada de sueldo de funcionarios y por primera vez en la historia de pensiones, irpf por las nubes , reforma laboral extrema, cosas así, y después pienso que la cosa puede ir de dos maneras o vamos a una UE de dos velocidades, con incluso 2 monedas una para los países del sur y otra para los países del norte, una cosa así como 2 ligas de países, en la que puedas volver al euro rico si cumples unas condiciones fiscales.
> La otra vía es ir a una unión política de la UE, en la que los gobiernos pierdan su soberanía y Bruselas tome el control de la situación.



Viendo cómo viste venir lo que nos esperaba en el 2022, da miedo leer tu análisis para el 2023.


----------



## valmont (16 Dic 2022)

Josefina dijo:


> No había visto este hilo, pena de foro.
> 
> 
> Viendo cómo viste venir lo que nos esperaba en el 2022, da miedo leer tu análisis para el 2023.



Jajaja pues si miras las respuestas verás que me cayo la del pulpo, me llamaron hasta troll, verás cuando saque el hilo de 2023 me va a caer de todo.


----------



## revongo (16 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Será en Marzo.



Eh...no jodas. No tienes el privilegio de cambiar la fecha.
Retracta tu afirmación ahora mismo.
IR- es mi profeta y Tochovista mi pastor.


----------

